

The Mobile Web vs. the Objective-C Web - macrael
http://cameronmoll.tumblr.com/post/498950232/the-mobile-web-vs-the-objective-c-web

======
Daishiman
Yes, you're fooling yourself, trying to compare a set of protocols universally
accessible by billions of machines to a binary, locked-in application format
that serves a minority of a minority of the mobile market, as if still not
understanding that adding an app for every mobile platforms incurs a
duplication of effort and limitation of feature sets that almost all but the
largest of players in the Web can afford to take on, and that it only serves a
market share that is significant only in the context of the smartphone market
(not to mention ignoring that even then more users access regular and WAP
versions of web sites).

